# Citizenship - Indian Birth Certificate



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all

I did not have my original birth certificate from India, i used passport as proof of birth for pr

as it has parents name and sex and Date of birth.

However I got the Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate in Sydney. Hope it will suffice the Birth certificate requirement. I have attached this in my online application.

Anyone in similar situation who applied using the birth certificate given by the consulate ? I got my test date on 18th of this month .. bit tensed that will be rejected as I don't have the original certificate which was given at my birth


----------



## rihiamha (Feb 18, 2018)

HI,
could you please tell me what happened o your application with the birth certificate issued from indian passport


----------



## Duruvys (Oct 28, 2020)

rihiamha said:


> HI,
> could you please tell me what happened o your application with the birth certificate issued from indian passport


Hi 

is Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate accepted for citizenship


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Duruvys said:


> Hi
> 
> is Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate accepted for citizenship


No, It is not. Use your matriculation or Class X Certificate, which has your Father's name and D.O.B. It is an accepted proof for your Citizenship.


----------



## Duruvys (Oct 28, 2020)

I rang up Home Affairs Dept., to check alternative for birth certificate. they said birth certificate issued by consulate can be used as alternative if you don't have. and if you cant get if from consulate then write cover letter.

Do we get Birth Certificate from consulate or use class X certificate.


----------



## Duruvys (Oct 28, 2020)

189756 said:


> hi all
> 
> I did not have my original birth certificate from India, i used passport as proof of birth for pr
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am similar situation. did you get citizenship with Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate in Sydney 

thanks


----------



## Duruvys (Oct 28, 2020)

189756 said:


> hi all
> 
> I did not have my original birth certificate from India, i used passport as proof of birth for pr
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am similar situation. did you get citizenship with Birth Certificate on Basis of Indian Passport from the Indian consulate in Sydney

thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Duruvys said:


> I rang up Home Affairs Dept., to check alternative for birth certificate. they said birth certificate issued by consulate can be used as alternative if you don't have. and if you cant get if from consulate then write cover letter.
> 
> Do we get Birth Certificate from consulate or use class X certificate.


Use your Class X certificate as many have used it without any issues.
Consulate letter indicates that the certificate is based on your Passport, so it is not really an independent certificate.


----------

